# Colposcopy with biopsies



## ezahradka

I am unsure how to code for the colposcopy, with 4 cervical biopsies as well as endocervical curettage. 57454? The allowables for this code are so low, I am afraid I am missing something or some combination of codes? thanks for your help!


----------



## manzione.christine@gmail.com

*colposcopy with biopsy(s) 57454*

When billing for a colposcopy with biopsy(s) it does not matter if you are doing multiple biopsy(s) or one biopsy, this particular code also includes the ecc.  There is no additional codes that you call bill with it.  If you are doing a Colposcopy and an endometrial biopsy you can use add on code 58110.  (not to be confused with 58100). Additionally you can not bill an office visit unless the colposcopy was decided on and performed at the time of an office visit in which case you would need to use the appropriate modifier.


----------



## cassieburnish

*Colposcopy BX*

The Colposcopy BX would be billed using 57454 regardless of how many biopsies are done. If the physician does an Endometrial Bx with the Colposcopy you would bill 57454 + 58110. Usually there are no modifiers used in this coding sequence, but definitely use your best judgement in deciding if one should be used. All visits are relatively different.

Cassie, CPC


----------

